# Headlight problems 2009 Jetta TDI



## jetta 2009 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello all hope someone can point me in the right direction Thank You.
my 2009 jetta tdi high and low beam headlight and blinker do not work on right front left side works perfect, my blinker does not work on the right front or right tail light only works on the side mirror. removed lights and they look good but replaced them just the low beam and still do not work. I noticed my right turn signal on dash blinks faster than left. and i have warning llllight on dash system high and low beam out. Can anybody relate to this problem. this is the first problem i have had since purchasing it new and we love this car Thanks .


----------



## GillesBeaupre (Aug 13, 2011)

*Headlight problem Jetta 2009*

I have the exact same problem with my car. Did you find the cause. Thanks !


----------



## GillesBeaupre (Aug 13, 2011)

*Foud cause of problem*

No voltage on wire A1 of the module J519. The fuse SB25 was OK. I had to install a jumper betwene the wire A1 and the fuse SB25. Work fine after.


----------



## 99Quattro2.8 (Sep 9, 2004)

How do you install a jumper?


----------



## baberlicious (Jan 23, 2012)

*Hazard Light Swtich*

Though i'd bump this post with relevant information. 

I was having the exact same problem as OP. Long story short, it turned out to have something to do with the hazard lights. lights would sometimes work, sometimes not. after speaking with the parts department at my dealership, they mentioned something about the hazard light switch relay. i turned my hazards on and the blinker was flashing. i then turned them off, and now all of my lights worked. i just discovered this, so im not sure if replacing the switch will fix it for good, but these are my findings.


----------



## wahayd01 (May 9, 2012)

*2009 Jetta TDI*

Having this same issue. Did any of you find the solution to this problem? Also if anyone has the actual correct fuse diagram for this car it would help as well. I pulled some of the fuses to check them and one was the airbag. Now the airbag light wont go off. Need to reset that now. Dealer is saying it has to be reconfigured in order to get it to go off. Around $100 to do. Any thoughts or help with any of these problems would be appreciated.


----------



## RGNazzaro (Mar 13, 2013)

*I just had this happen to me.*

I had my 2010 VW Jetta TDi towed to the dealer yesterday with this problem they just called me and told me the fuse panel under the hood shorted out and melted and fused fuses to the panel. SO now i'm waiting to hear if my extended warantee will cover it. If not it's going to cost me $700.


----------



## Grizgus (May 18, 2014)

*Same issue...*

I have this same issue w/my 2009 Jetta TDi and would appreciate advice on how to install that jumper! It started happening after replacing the right front headlight assembly ($360; thank you very much) and I am very frustrated!


----------



## repojoe84 (Jun 10, 2014)

*found your fix*

no jumper needed the f-16 fuse under the hood controls the right side headlights as well as the abs and traction. This fuse will be melted because there was supposed to be a high temp fuse placed in it. This is now an official recall from Volkswagen and you can bring it to your dealership for free servicing. eace:


----------



## mk2montanagreen (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a 2009 Jetta se and I installed new headlights and the right side high and low beams didn't work for some reason. I hit the hazards on and off and now they work fine. Das Auto


----------

